# Iam NEW !!! and would like some help with HT and Blu-ray



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I would like to put together a nice Ht system and blu-ray player. 

All i have right now is a 54" 1080p tv 
what is a nice starter system

thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



Blu said:


> I would like to put together a nice Ht system and blu-ray player.
> 
> All i have right now is a 54" 1080p tv
> what is a nice starter system


Couple of questions we need to know to make suggestions:
1. What is your budget???
2. Do you need: speakers, sub, receiver and blueray player???
3. Do you want a 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 system???
4. What is the size of your room???
5. Do you want bookshelf or floorstanders???

I'm sure that others will have more questions too :bigsmile:


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

salvasol said:


> First of all ... Welcome :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Salvasol,
budget well not sure i would like to have a nice HT sysetem ...what kind of $$$ are we talking here?
i need everything
is 7.1 the way to go ?? 
i will get the size of the room asap
i think floorstand right now......


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a Blu Ray player lots of people like the Playstation3 but it dosent usualy fit the look of Home theater equipment. The Panasonic BluRay players seem to get good reviews and the new Samsung BD P1500 looks good as well.
For speakers if your room is larger than 12' x 15' its a good idea to go with 7.1 SVS has some nice speaker packages starting at around $1500 including a sub that will do a great job for the money have a look at there website here.
For a receiver I dont think you will find a better one than the Onkyo TX SR806 for about $750 or you can also get last years the 805 for around $500 you cant go wrong with either receivers.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

how would somthing lkike this fit in ???

Samsung HT-BD2R 7.1 Channel Blu-ray


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Blu said:


> Samsung HT-BD2R 7.1 Channel Blu-ray


I think is a good started kit ... looking at the specification what I don't like is the frequency response of the speakers (120Hz-50KHz); you need some speakers that can go down to at least 50Hz and the sub just goes to 35Hz:yes:

I also started with the Infinity TSS450 (similar frequency response) ... and I already changed the system (I used them less than a year :bigsmile.

If you're looking for HTIB (Home theater in a box) take a look at the  Onkyo's  specially  HT-S6100 

Edit: Usually the crossover for the sub is set at 80Hz ... that's why you need speakers that can go below 80Hz. You can use speakers like the Samsung, but the problem is that if the subwoofer is crossed over above 80Hz it can be localized (you'll know where it is) and with the 80Hz is less noticeable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with David, the only HTIB system I would ever recommend is the Onkyo HT S6100 system or even better the S9100 as its the only system that has full frequency speakers.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

How is this system compare to the system in the post above you talkewd about?

thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS system is still better but if your budget wont allow for the SVS the Onkyo is defiantly your next best option.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

You also have to remember combination player/recievers while nice and small means that if one goes both usually go and they usually don't have the input options (future upgrades/installs/toys) that a standalone would have. I personally use the PS3 and it is nice and future-proof since it is basically a computer it can be updated anytime a new spec comes out it, it went from a 1.0 player to a 2.0+ (or whatever they're calling it now).

There is definately something to be said for going for individual component, you can swap out what you don't like and kkep what you do. But the ease and price (most often not performance, but I have heard good things about the onkyo) and box sets are very nice for begininers, or anyone that just can't be bothered.

So get a budget and room size and we can talk what are the best options available.


----------

